# Eclipse Projekte in Netbeans 6.1 importieren?



## wally (30. Apr 2008)

Hallöle,

wie kann ich am einfachsten ein Eclipse Project mit 10 KLassen in Netbeans 6.1 importieren?


----------



## Maeher (30. Apr 2008)

Es gibt dafür ein extra PlugIn für Netbeans, das recht unkompliziert funktioniert (bei mir gab es mit Umlauten Problemen, mann muss evtl. die Kodierung anpassen).


----------



## wally (30. Apr 2008)

Maeher hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es gibt dafür ein extra PlugIn für Netbeans, das recht unkompliziert funktioniert (bei mir gab es mit Umlauten Problemen, mann muss evtl. die Kodierung anpassen).





> If you are not able to download modules with the AutoUpdate client



ich finde diesen besagten Autoupdate nirgends im menü von NB6.1 ???


----------



## Maeher (1. Mai 2008)

Du musst im Menü auf Tools/Plugins klicken und dann unter "Available Plugins" den "Eclipse Project Importer" auswählen.


----------



## wally (1. Mai 2008)

danke hat geklappt.


----------

